# Nutmeg - 9 week old Lurcher pup



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Nutmeg is a sweet 8 week old Lurcher puppy handed in with her 7 siblings. Her mum was a Greyhound and her dad was a Saluki.















Nutmeg is a wonderful girl who needs an active home that can fully commit to her for the rest of his life. She'd like to go to training classes once she has finished her vaccinations and it is important that time is put into training her with positive reinforcement.

When she is 6 months old, she must be neutered at her new owner's expense. At this time, we will refund £40 of the adoption fee. She has been micro chipped and begun her vaccinations.

Nutmeg is a little darling and will make a wonderful pet.

Nutmeg can live with other dogs, children and cats. She is currently on foster in South Wales but we re home across the UK.

If you're interested in adopting Nutmeg, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's what her foster mum has to say about her:
"Nutmeg is a beautiful puppy, who is full of life. She seems like she hasn't grown into her legs yet, as when she's playing with her foster friends, she remind's me of 'Bambi on ice'!

She loves to cwtch on the settee with my son and enjoys company of the human kind as well as the resident dogs. She loves to play and run around in the garden. We are working on basic training. She will make a loving and loyal family pet."


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Nutmeg has settled well into the family life of her foster home and takes everything in her stride. Nutmeg (Meg for short) now knows her name and will come when called. She also knows "sit" and "no". She now knows how to us the dog flap and does almost all her business outside. She has the odd accident but it is to be expected with such a young pup.

She loves to play rough, tumble and run around like mad with the other dogs in her foster home.

She is an adorable, loving girl who will make a wonderful family pet


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Meg loves to go out with the other dogs. She runs around like a headless chicken. She is more in control of her legs. She doesn't mind wearing her collar all the time but is not really used to the lead as, we go out in the car and then she runs to get rid of her energy. We will be working on her lead work. She has a stubborn streak but this is part of her character. She loves to cuddle and give kisses. It's hard to believe I brought her home in a plastic pet carrier, she was stood next to it yesterday and she is towering over. She wouldn't fit in if now even if I tried. She has got so much taller. They have about 3 mad burst of energy in the house and run around like mad, then she eats and goes to sleep.

She is very interested in cats and I would recommend a home with no cats, she would also be better with older children as she gets excited and has tendencie to nip, which may be misinterpreted.


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Nutmeg has now been rehomed


----------

